# 3rd time's the charm... Princes November



## Lilyhawk (Oct 17, 2019)

It is next to impossible to get my regular playing partners to even reply to a suggestion of playing somewhere else than our home track, so was wondering if anyone on here would be keen to do the Princes winter deal (Sunday to Monday) together with me. 

The forum meets have had it's fair share of bad weather down the Kent coast, but 3rd time is the charm as they say. 

Cost for the deal is Â£109, and includes the following: 

2 rounds of golf, accommodation in the lodges (twin rooms), breakfast on Monday morning and 2 course bar menu dinner on Sunday night. 

No fussing about. In or out. 

Dates in question for arrival would be on Sunday 3rd November, Sunday 10th November or Sunday 17th November. 

If you're interested, let me know which date would suit you and I'll check availability and we could take it from there.


----------



## Dando (Oct 17, 2019)

Iâ€™m keen but Let me check with Mrs D.

Iâ€™ve got nothing in my work diary for any of those Mondayâ€™s


----------



## 94tegsi (Oct 17, 2019)

3rd currently works. Others may do but currently confirming on some dates which will be one of those two other weeks out.


----------



## Dando (Oct 17, 2019)

3rd is a no go for me as Iâ€™ve got the pleasure of driving to Cosford to collect my step daughters belongings that weekend


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 18, 2019)

Bosh - a 4 man strong forum mini meet is booked! 

Bring on the wind, rain, snow and hail. Weâ€™re ready for it!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 25, 2019)

Enjoy it boys, would have loved to have joined you but flat out of leave.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 27, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Enjoy it boys, would have loved to have joined you but flat out of leave.
		
Click to expand...

With our luck when it comes to weather Iâ€™m sure youâ€™ll be well happy not being part of this.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			With our luck when it comes to weather Iâ€™m sure youâ€™ll be well happy not being part of this. 

Click to expand...

Well if anyone should be used to it then it should be you, or have you become a southern softie since you moved? ðŸ˜


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 28, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well if anyone should be used to it then it should be you, or have you become a southern softie since you moved? ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Me and cold have never been friends, and will never be. My hands turn purple/blue/red already at 8+ degrees!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 11, 2019)

2 days of near perfect weather, but not so perfect golf, down in Kent finished. A bit breezy (ok, a little bit more than breezy, but nowhere near what it was during last years forum meet) today, but given how it was looking this morning when the rain was out in force, all good. 

Only disappointment for the 4 of us, besides our own golf, was that the greens were not great as they had been hollow tined and sanded so bobbly and wobbly. The condition of the course was great besides that,  so all in all it really is a great deal you get for your money.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 11, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			2 days of near perfect weather, but not so perfect golf, down in Kent finished. A bit breezy (ok, a little bit more than breezy, but nowhere near what it was during last years forum meet) today, but given how it was looking this morning when the rain was out in force, all good. 

Only disappointment for the 4 of us, besides our own golf, was that the greens were not great as they had been hollow tined and sanded so bobbly and wobbly. The condition of the course was great besides that,  so all in all it really is a great deal you get for your money.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed it but didn't they tell you about the greens when you booked ?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 11, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Glad you enjoyed it but didn't they tell you about the greens when you booked ?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, not a word about it. I mean, we werenâ€™t too fussed about it to be honest, but the people playing the pairs comp at Cinque, St Georgeâ€™s and Princes this week and have paid Â£300 per person may not be too impressed I can imagine.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 11, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Nope, not a word about it. I mean, we werenâ€™t too fussed about it to be honest, but the people playing the pairs comp at Cinque, St Georgeâ€™s and Princes this week and have paid Â£300 per person may not be too impressed I can imagine.
		
Click to expand...

It seems typical of some of the bigger courses and totally out of order imo


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 11, 2019)

chrisd said:



			It seems typical of some of the bigger courses and totally out of order imo
		
Click to expand...

Little bit like Royal Cinque last year who â€œforgotâ€ to tell you about irrigation works being carried out so that we had to play the same hole twice in order to get 18 holes. If itâ€™s just communicated properly, thereâ€™s never a problem really.


----------



## Dando (Nov 11, 2019)

More importantly, there was only 1 person who was part of a winning team both days


----------



## 94tegsi (Nov 11, 2019)

Dando said:



			More importantly, there was only 1 person who was part of a winning team both days
		
Click to expand...

And totally deserving!


----------



## 94tegsi (Nov 11, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			2 days of near perfect weather, but not so perfect golf, down in Kent finished. A bit breezy (ok, a little bit more than breezy, but nowhere near what it was during last years forum meet) today, but given how it was looking this morning when the rain was out in force, all good.

Only disappointment for the 4 of us, besides our own golf, was that the greens were not great as they had been hollow tined and sanded so bobbly and wobbly. The condition of the course was great besides that,  so all in all it really is a great deal you get for your money.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe playing off the whites in those conditions was a bit optimistic! Good couple of days!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 11, 2019)

94tegsi said:



			Maybe playing off the whites in those conditions was a bit optimistic! Good couple of days!
		
Click to expand...

6,800 yards is nothing with our forum distance drives!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 11, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Little bit like Royal Cinque last year who â€œforgotâ€ to tell you about irrigation works being carried out so that we had to play the same hole twice in order to get 18 holes. If itâ€™s just communicated properly, thereâ€™s never a problem really.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely,  and especially as the hole that was supposed to be closed wasn't being worked on !


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 12, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			2 days of near perfect weather, but not so perfect golf, down in Kent finished. A bit breezy (ok, a little bit more than breezy, but nowhere near what it was during last years forum meet) today, but given how it was looking this morning when the rain was out in force, all good. 

Only disappointment for the 4 of us, besides our own golf, was that the greens were not great as they had been hollow tined and sanded so bobbly and wobbly. The condition of the course was great besides that,  so all in all it really is a great deal you get for your money.
		
Click to expand...

Have to wonder why they do it at this time of year. We moved out last one forward to ensure enough growth to get over it. Given the winter forecast it sounds a bit risky.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 28, 2019)

How did you find the course? I played all 3 nines in the summer (when we had that freak rain) 36 holes over 2 days playing one 9 twice 

Highlight for me was the 18th hole on first day 

Smashed a drive 220 down the middle

Smashed a hybrid to just 5 yards short of the green 

It was then we realised we had played the 9th again lol only because it was peeing down we kinda lost ourselfs lol 

Mucked up the real 18th ofc


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 28, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			How did you find the course? I played all 3 nines in the summer (when we had that freak rain) 36 holes over 2 days playing one 9 twice

Highlight for me was the 18th hole on first day

Smashed a drive 220 down the middle

Smashed a hybrid to just 5 yards short of the green

It was then we realised we had played the 9th again lol only because it was peeing down we kinda lost ourselfs lol

Mucked up the real 18th ofc
		
Click to expand...

I really like it, with the Himalayas being the favourite of the 3 loops. Been there 4 times now I believe and I can never remember which is the correct finishing hole of the Shores/Dunes so I can really see that happening in those conditions! 

Itâ€™s obviously not the best links course by any means, but it is for my wallet, and as it was the first links course Iâ€™ve ever played, I think itâ€™s a little bit of a â€œfirst loveâ€ kind of thing. 

Donâ€™t know if youâ€™re aware, but theyâ€™re doing an open down there on Monday 25th May (bank holiday). Â£125 for 2 rounds competitive golf and dinner after, accommodation in the lodges including breakfast and a practice round the day before. Unbelievable value if you ask me. Max handicap of 14 to enter. Hope to see a few forumers down there for that one.


----------

